# Recovered From Marijuana in 10 months



## JoeyJordan88 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hey,

For those of you who are reading this right now in a huge panic and a feeling off that this is never going away, quit it. I was in your shoes about 10 months ago and it sucked. It all started after taking to hits from a grav with really strong weed with some guys. I have some social anxiety and when I started to worry about what they were thinking of me, I found myself in a huge panic. The world seemed totally different. I felt like I wasn't myself. I didn't recognize my voice and I felt like I was in a video game. My heart started racing and my body went numb. I tried telling my friends how I was feeling and they told me that I just need to sit down and it would go away soon. I wouldn't be here right now if that was the case. Stupidly, I hoped in my car and drive home. I got home and told my parents I had really bad headache and that I was going to bed. I went to bed around 5:30 and didn't wake up until 7 the next morning. I thought that by the time I had woken up everything would have resolved it self. I went to the school the next day thinking that I was still high. 3 more days past and I was getting really worried. These feeling weren't fading. I asked some people about it and they had no idea what I was talking about. From there on I figured that I had just messed up my life forever and was set on the fact that if it didn't go away soon I was going to end my life. The next 7 months were spent waking up every day and checking to see if the symptoms were still there. This is what kept my DP going. the fact that I kept thinking about it is why it wasn't fading. After around 7 months, i started to not care anymore. About anything. My relationship with my parents got terrible. I broke up with my girlfriend after 2.5 years. My grades took a hard drop as well. But I also stopped caring about DP. I stopped thinking about it all the time and I saw it slowly begin to fade. Before you knew it, I was almost back to my old self. My emotions started to slowly come back, my blank mind started to slowly disappear, and I was overall more happy. No one could ever tell how messed up I was though. It truly is an invisible disease. At the time I had a 3.75 GPA and I scored a 1300 on the SAT (while DP'd) I was also a great football and lacrosse player as i have received scholarship offers for both. Don't let this control you. When you want top give up, use it as motivation to keep pushing. You will get out of this. I promise. Nothing is going to cure you other than yourself. There is a lot more to this story, but this typing is getting really boring. If you have any questions or need someone to talk too, my snapchat is joey.jordan13 and my instagram is joeyjordan88


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 8, 2019)

Think, at least for people who have only just started suffering from DP, recovery stories are important, a big worry for me is that I may suffer from this forever but that's not always the case. Hopefully it doesn't get to the stage where I have to drop out of everything, but I'm glad ur better now.


----------

